# I'm in my first proper relationship (with a girl I had a crush on)



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Its pretty unbelievable really, if someone told me this would happen a year ago I would probably laugh hysterically and tell them "you're f****** kidding right?". I'm not sure how long it will last given its long distance now, but she does come back here every few weekends. I'm just going to enjoy being in a relationship while I can.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Make the most of it, and enjoy it for what it is. Glad you've found someone and connected. The time in between seeing them is great for building up tension and anticipation. Then that surge of happiness when they step out of the car and they're in your arms.


----------



## foreveralexis (Feb 21, 2015)

YEAHHHH this is GReat!!!!! Congratz and cherish her!!


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Great. Maintain your relationship and strengthen it.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Congratulations and good luck with your new relationship.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

And boom goes dynamite.


----------



## ElectricFour (Apr 9, 2014)

That's really awesome man! Congrats!


----------



## needformeaning (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats! enjoy being in love


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jackpot!!


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

fm5827 said:


> Its pretty unbelievable really, if someone told me this would happen a year ago I would probably laugh hysterically and tell them "you're f****** kidding right?". I'm not sure how long it will last given its long distance now, but she does come back here every few weekends. I'm just going to enjoy being in a relationship while I can.


I'm so happy for you! Congratulations. This is something to celebrate.


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

fm5827 said:


> Its pretty unbelievable really, if someone told me this would happen a year ago I would probably laugh hysterically and tell them "you're f****** kidding right?". I'm not sure how long it will last given its long distance now, but she does come back here every few weekends. I'm just going to enjoy being in a relationship while I can.


You are my hero. Don't worry about how long it will last, just enjoy the ride xD


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, I was at such an extreme low point about six months ago, really amazing how things can change.


----------



## Nizz (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats m8


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Congratz, thats awesome. Goodluck with it!


----------

